# Hermit crab outside of his shell... um, what do I do? If anything?



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I see one of the hermit crabs running around in the dark without his clothes on - I mean, he's absolutely stark n3kk1d without a shell on. I've no idea what I'm supposed to do, if anything, or is he pretty much a goner? There's no fish in there yet, just a small assortment of softies, snails and other hermit crabs. Did he get into a fight and get kicked out of his?


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

think he is looking for a bigger shell to call home


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

He may have outgrown the shell and is looking for a bigger one .. As far as I know , they usually locate the bigger one to swap to before leaving the old one.... But... if there's no suitable new one he may still have had to leave the old one if it is seriously too small now .


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I figured that might have been what happened... I don't suppose spare empty shells are something you find at J&L or at another LFS? It's not a big tank (RSM130) and I can see him now and then scooting about. Would like to save him if possible.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

buy more shells befor he kills a snale


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

So I can buy empty shells then, say at J&L? OK, just called and they actually give them away, so yaaay! Need to pick up an air pump anyways so this works out. Thanks folks.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

And after all that, he finds his empty shell and climbs back into it. I'll go get some spare shells anyways that're bigger or I'm thinking this will happen again... and soon...


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i always havbe a few empty laarger shells i keep behind the rockwork in the tank, just so i can avoid this problem and the snail eating that usually takes place when hermits are searching for a new shell.


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

call him hawthorn(sherman's lagoon)


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

I just got a handful of shells for free from JL. Try them.


----------

